# Vcard vers Outlook



## Castor (10 Novembre 2006)

Comment fait on pour récupérer des Vcard.vcf provenant du Carnet d'adresses dans un Outlook sur PC ou encore les contacts d'un Entourage sur Mac dans un Outlook sur PC.

Merci


----------



## Castor (11 Novembre 2006)

Je réponds à ma propre question.
Dans Préférences de Carnet d'adresses cocher la version 2.1 de Vcards et la compatibilité marche avec Outlook 2003. Le problème esr que Outlook importe les cartes une par une.
Il existe des add-in pour importer plusieurs cartes en même temps.
Voilà si ça peut servir à d'autres.


----------

